# Whats The Best To Add To A Coopers Stout



## shamus (2/5/07)

I want to make it a basic one, so no grains or anything like that. Does this one go best with plain sugar, dextrose, malt, BE1, be2 ETC???


----------



## petesbrew (2/5/07)

A can of coopers dark ale, and 300-500g brown sugar. Yum yum yum.


----------



## braufrau (2/5/07)

shamus said:


> I want to make it a basic one, so no grains or anything like that. Does this one go best with plain sugar, dextrose, malt, BE1, be2 ETC???




I know you said basic but this turned out nicely.
1 can of coopers stout
300g of dried wheat extract
450g xtal malt, cracked
300g white sugar
csa yeast cultured from the bottle

steep grain at 65C for 20mins.
Cool in sink of icy water.
Strain and brew as usual.

It needs at least 2 months in the bottle.


----------



## kabooby (2/5/07)

Shamus,

The country brewer have a stout mix which is 600g Dark Malt / 400g Maltodextron for about $10.

Throw it in the fermenter with the kit and give it a good stir to break it up and off you go.

Thats pretty basic


----------



## Brewer_010 (2/5/07)

shamus said:


> I want to make it a basic one, so no grains or anything like that. Does this one go best with plain sugar, dextrose, malt, BE1, be2 ETC???



I brewed a really tasty coopers stout a while back with

coopers stout 1.7Kg
200g cracked choc malt steeped 15 mins in boiled water
500g dextrose

volume 15L
(dead smooth and chocolatey, it really smoothed out that rough-as-guts coopers kit h34r: )

If you really don't want to steep grain (its dead simple btw - steep it in boiled water while the fermenter is being sanitised, it only takes 15-20mins) I guess you could add a tin of morgans roasted malt (1Kg) and use a S-04 yeast.

Or even simpler, just buy a 3Kg ESB Stout!  

Cheers


----------



## FazerPete (2/5/07)

shamus said:


> I want to make it a basic one, so no grains or anything like that. Does this one go best with plain sugar, dextrose, malt, BE1, be2 ETC???



In response to your actual questiojn, I can recommend either:
- putting in a can of Coopers/Tooheys Dark ale with it and nothing else
- Stout mix from your LHBS
- or if you want to keep it to supermarket availability then use 1kg BE2 and 500g of Coopers Light Dried Malt.


----------



## shamus (2/5/07)

I'm not usually a Stout drinker but had a Coopers Extra Stout the other day and think it will be great for a winter beer. I'm thinking of 1kg Dextrose and 500g Light Dry malt and making it up to about 20L.
Does this sound good?

Also thinking of dry hopping some fuggles for aroma, what do you think?


----------



## Brewer_010 (2/5/07)

> Also thinking of dry hopping some fuggles for aroma, what do you think?



Certainly does. I'm brewing a ESB stout kit next week and am plonking a heap of fuggles on board (out of style I know, but WGAF) cos I like the aroma...
I would swap your light malt and dextrose quantities around (500g dex, 1Kg LDME) otherwise the beer will be a bit thin. This coopers kit needs malt IMO.
Good luck.


----------



## FazerPete (2/5/07)

shamus said:


> I'm thinking of 1kg Dextrose and 500g Light Dry malt and making it up to about 20L.
> Does this sound good?


Sure does but I'd recommend swapping out 500g of the Dex for 500g of dark malt.


----------



## delboy (2/5/07)

yep fazerpete i agree but i would also knock it do down to 18 ltrs. make it thicker.

del


----------



## FazerPete (2/5/07)

delboy said:


> i would also knock it do down to 18 ltrs. make it thicker.


Yeah it would be nicer but the problem with 18 ltrs is that you can't get a full keg out of it. I always feel cheated if I make up this great beer, put it in the keg and it's only 3/4 full.  I tend to make 20ltr minimum batches now to allow for testing, etc.


----------



## brettprevans (2/5/07)

shamus said:


> I want to make it a basic one, so no grains or anything like that. Does this one go best with plain sugar, dextrose, malt, BE1, be2 ETC???



This might quite meet your 'simple' requirement but its it is pretty dead simple. I have some brewing at the moment. tasted last night. nice. full of coopers/guiness flavour (i actually used about 300g of roast barley instead of 150g so it has come out tasting more like a coopers). It still on the 'underdone' side so ill leave it ferment for another week then bottle and leave for another 4wks. After 1 week its gone from 1.058 to 1.020. thats roughly 6.7%. bloody hell.
I might try a few of the other recipes listed here also.

INGREDIENTS 
1 good stout kit
1.5 - 2kg light malt extract 
150g cracked roasted barley 
10ml liquorice extract 
20g Goldings hop pellets 

BREWING METHOD
1 Mix the cracked grains with about 1 litre of water and bring to the boil. 
2 Boil gently for 20 minutes then add the hop pellets & turn the heat off at the same time. Let the hot mixture stand for about 10 minutes. 
3 Pour the hot mixture through a fine strainer into a bucket. Gently pour a little more hot water through the collected grain to rinse all the flavour into the bucket. 
4 Combine the hot mixture & other ingredients (except yeast ) to 1-3 litres of hot water in bucket (less in hot weather, more in cold weather). 
5 Mix thoroughly
6. make up to 18L. 20 if you want, it should have enough body, or just bulk prime with soe corn syrup and sugar.


----------



## shawnheiderich (2/5/07)

I have made three coopers stout kits out of my 9 total brews. The best result so far was 

Coopers Stout 1.7kg
1 Kg BE 2
1 Cup Dex
Made up to 18 L 
Muntons Gold yeast.

Nice bitter taste good head tastes great after 6 weeks

One in Seconary at the moment

Coopers Stout 1.7 Kg
2 Kg BE 1
Made up to 21 L
Muntons Gold yeast
12g Fuggles 15 min
12 g Fuggles flame out

15mils Lic rish (bad spell) concentrate into secondary.

Finger crossed for winter. Love a good stout. :chug:


----------



## deebee (2/5/07)

Reminder to anyone steeping grains... You must boil the resulting liquor before adding to the fermenter or you are guaranteed an infection.


----------



## johnno (2/5/07)

I made this one using a Coopers stout kit a while back.

No grains. I just used what I had lying around. Came out a treat.

I can of coopers stout.
One kilo DME.
100 gms wheat DME.
100 gms brown sugar.
300 gms dextrose.
Boiled all except the kit for 15 mins and mixed it all up.
I didnt have any liquid yeast ready so I used 2 packs of the yeast that come in the Coopers kits.
OG recorded was 1046 but I have a feeling that may have been incorrect.

cheers
johnno


----------



## InCider (3/5/07)

A can of Coopers Dark ale to go with the stout. And some nottingham yeast.


----------



## redgums500 (3/5/07)

Try this if you like an Irish Style of Stout

1 tin of Coopers Stout
350g rolled oats ( ordinary breakfast variety )
150g Crystal Malt
20g Fuggles or Goldings Hops
500g light dry malt
1kg coopers BE 2
15g Goldings hop bag
10ml liqourice extract

With the rolled oats and crystal malt do a partial mash on the stovetop. Strain off and bring to the boil.
Add LDM and 20g of Hops. Boil for 20min or so.Turn off and add 15g hops. Leave liquor to cool for 10/20min.
Add with the rest of ingedients to fermenter.

This is a dry style of stout with a silky smooth texture. Watch out it is NOT sessional !!! :beerbang: 

redgums


----------



## RobboMC (4/5/07)

A 1.5 kg can of Dark Liquid Malt and a packet of Fuggles chucked in the top for aroma, easy.


----------



## recharge (5/5/07)

You asked for simple.
1 x coopers stout
1 x coopers bitter
1 x us56
18L @ 18deg

Too easy

Rich


----------



## The King of Spain (6/5/07)

Here is a question that I asked the Brewers choice guru with his reply below. I have not made the batch yet but you may find this interesting/helpful

MY QUESTION

I stopped buying kits when I started doing all grain brews - the taste 
>> was an exceptional improvement, but it takes a while. I also think my 
>> memories are a bit biased against kits as I have since improved all 
>> aspects of my brewing since going to all grain brew (temp, filtering 
>> etc).
>>
>> I'm thinking of giving the kit another go. This time a Thomas Coppers 
>> Sparking Ale (my choice drop when I am out of my own) but with:
>>
>> 2kg of Pale Ale malt
>> 500g of Wheat for head retention
>> US56
>>
>> I would mash in the conventional way I do for my all-grain brews. I 
>> would bring the wort to hot break and then bring temps down for cold 
>> break. Should take no time at all, no hop boil and half volumes!
>>
>> I'm hoping that the enzymes from the grain will assist with fermentation 
>> so I don't get the ewww taste I remember with reconstituted wort.
>>
>> What sort of OG should I expect (assume 75% efficiency for my additions), 
>> or alternatively what OG would I get with the TC kit and no additions at 
>> all so I can work it out?

REPLY

The method you propose will work fine and will give a huge improvement on 
the standard K&K brew. I do a lot of these for my demos so it is a bit 
easier for kit brewers to make the transition. Your recipe looks good. 
assuming you are doing a 23lt batch and 75% efficiency from your mash you 
should end up with a starting gravity of approx 1049. The kit will give 
approx 22 points in 23lt and the mash should give approx 27 points in 23lt.

I would suggest a couple of small changes to get closer to a coopers 
sparkling clone. The original is around 5.8% ABV and has a final gravity 
around 1008. and the kit and grain will give you approx 5.0%ABV. I would add 
a small amount of crystal, around 60g and 300g dextrose to bump up the ABV 
without adding too much cloying sweetness. The addition of the dextrose will 
push your starting gravity up to approx 1055. Try and mash at 65 DegC. I 
would also add a small addition of flavour hop, around 15grams for a 15 
minute boil. For traditional aussie flavour POR or Cluster would be good 
choices. I personally use cluster in my aussie ale with good results.


I know its not a stout but....


----------



## InCider (6/5/07)

I just rode down to woolies and got 2x stout, 1x Dark Ale and 1 x Real Ale.

And I bought some quick oats.

And I have molasses in my shed...

First recipe - 1x Stout 1 x Dark Ale. Will boil up some of the dark ale with 300g oats(then strain), some molassess and toss some hops in at the end - Saaz (all that I have on a long weekend) and reuse some safale yeast from the previous brew.

2nd brew 1 x Stout, 1 x Real Ale, Hops.

Any suggestions - or have I missed something?

InCider


----------



## Tyred (6/5/07)

Interesting.

I'm going to be making the stout and real ale combo tomorrow. I was also thinking of bunging in some saaz for flavour (mainly because it's the oldest of the hops left). 

The only difference will be an addition of 500g light dried malt extract as I have no idea of the level of hops from the two cans involved. I'll be using US-56 as I used all of my Safale S04.


----------



## InCider (7/5/07)

WOW!  

My first ever stove boil! So cool! The house smells like a brewery! I love everyone and everything!  


OK - 355gm of quick oats, dumped into the boil with 1/2 can dark ale. Hops (hallertau) added every metric whenever and the last not at flameout.

So cool!

I'm waiting for 10 minutes to strain it.

Then keep in a pot (covered) until I'm ready to toss it in the fermenter with a can of stout and the rest of the dark ale.

I am pumped! 

InCider.


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/07)

InCider said:


> WOW!
> 
> My first ever stove boil! So cool! The house smells like a brewery! I love everyone and everything!
> OK - 355gm of quick oats, dumped into the boil with 1/2 can dark ale. Hops (hallertau) added every metric whenever and the last not at flameout.
> ...


InCider, I cant pass up a good stout/dark ale. do you mind giving me your exact recipe/directions, or was the post pretty much it?


----------



## gavpk (8/5/07)

deebee said:


> Reminder to anyone steeping grains... You must boil the resulting liquor before adding to the fermenter or you are guaranteed an infection.



i owe ya one, mate

Gav


----------

